# murrells inlet charter



## jmanqueen (Jun 28, 2012)

Coming down in couple of weeks and want to take my dad and my two brother in laws out on a 4 hour trip out of murrells inlet..looking for suggestions on charters maybe some of you could recommend.. Thx for any suggestions.


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thats sounds like a great idea. A buddy and I are doing one tomorrow, but it is out of Georgetown, which is a half hour drive from Murrells. We are going to be fishing mainly for red drum. We have been calling around for the last two weeks, and most of the captains are booked through August. I will let you know how we do tomorrow, and if so I will recommend this guy to you. You should start looking and calling around right now. With 4 of July coming up, I would expect them to be slammed. 

Tight Lines,

Matthew


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Jason Burton of Fly Girl
843-798-9100

Jay Scoyners of Aces Up
843-997-3270
Top guys in my book. Call and see if they can get you out there.


The mercurcy missles have shown up..


----------



## jmanqueen (Jun 28, 2012)

Thx, for the suggestions, I will give them a call tomorrow.. good luck to you Matthew..


----------



## Foggy1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Also try Capt Robby Remson on Still Chillin' out of Marlin Quay. 843 340-0779 or 843 651-4444


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Ned Campbell and Dan Carey at Murrells Inlet Outpost. 843-460-0186 or 843 651 6602


----------

